# Octavia or Superb.



## horse (23 Dec 2009)

Hi Folks,
          I need a dig out here with regard to a purchase in the new year. I intend to take advantage of the forthcoming Scrappage Scheme and intend to change my car for either an Octavia or Superb. I have been to the main dealers and the best that I have got is an Octavia with a (new) 1.6 common rail diesel engine  which is quiet, refined & torquey and 105HP. This model is the "Elegance" which has all the "bells & whistles" and comes in at approx €20,000 to include scrappage. I also looked at the Superb - "Greenline" which apparently has an older "Direct Injection Engine" 1.9 which I thought had less torque and was a bit noisier but at the end f the day -wasn't bad, this came in at approx €21,000. The difference in road tax between the 2 is €105 for the 1.6 or €155 for the 1.9. The main question is which would you choose. my ideal would be to have the 1.6 common rail fitted to the Superb - which probably might not happen, but I would be interested in your comments and if you could suggest a car more appropriate - I'm all ears.
Regards,
Horse.


----------



## Firefly (23 Dec 2009)

I think if I was buying new I'd go with the Superb as only 1k in the difference. A quick look on carzone brings up 2009 Octavia's for 17k - and that's the asking price - I'd buy 2nd hand


----------



## Frank (23 Dec 2009)

Horse the Superb is massive, I think they come with an echoe in the back.

That said the 2.0 tdi would be the choice for that size of car.


----------



## MandaC (24 Dec 2009)

The Superb is a class up from the Octavia, so you are getting a bigger car for 1k more.  

The 1.6D (and a new 1.4 petrol)  is a brand new engine in the Octavia, not out in 2009,  that is why you are not gettting massive discount off the Octavia.  The 1.9 in both Octavia and Superb is an older engine, that has been tweaked for Superb Greenline.  

Both of these cars would be very economical to run and there is not much in the tax either.

It is totally down to which you prefer.  Superb is huge, I liked it when I saw it first, but I am not sure now if it is simply too much metal.


----------



## onq (24 Dec 2009)

The Skoda Superb seemed to be a stretched Passat, a good saloon, but pricier.
The newer Superb had poor NCAP crash test results when it first came out.
You should check the NCAP results for your model of Superb.
Ensure any tested safety mods are included in your model.
You can get the engines modded by a guy in Gorey IIRC.
Converts them to run efficiently on vegatable oil.
So swears our local taxi man 

ONQ.

PS that applies to the diesel only...


----------



## mathepac (24 Dec 2009)

onq said:


> The Skoda Superb seemed to be a stretched Passat, a good saloon, but pricier...


The new Superb is not a stretched or second-hand anything - it as a brand new VAG development pioneered by Skoda. It also has the innovative "twin-door" feature (copied shamelessly by BMW) giving you the "two cars for the price of one" feature.

The Superb Greenline you were offered has the older 1.9 TDI PD engine with a DPF, which as you noticed has killed the torque those engines are famous for.

Personally, if I didn't need the space and comfort of the Superb, I'd opt for the newer engine in the Octavia II.


----------



## onq (24 Dec 2009)

mathepac said:


> The new Superb is not a stretched or second-hand anything - it as a brand new VAG development pioneered by Skoda.



I was talking about the original model, which was presented as a stretched Passat in the motoring press.

It was also slated in the Euro NCAP crash tests.

Ergo my advice.

Haven't a clue about the brand new models of any make - I'm not in the market for cars right now.



ONQ.


----------



## mathepac (25 Dec 2009)

horse said:


> ...  I also looked at the Superb - "Greenline" which apparently has an older "Direct Injection Engine" 1.9 which I thought had less torque and was a bit noisier but at the end f the day -wasn't bad ....


OP's post and request for advice relate to the new model "Greenline" Superb, I was struggling to see the relevance of your comments about the superceded model-line and sought to avoid the confusion of an old vs. new discussion.


----------



## horse (25 Dec 2009)

Hi Folks,
           I'm taking on board the comments people are replying with. "Frank" had a good suggestion in that a car of this size would warrant a 2.0 litre engine which is available in either a 140 or 170 HP engine size (and not a whole lot of difference in price) - but unfortunately these fall outside of the scrappage scheme as they  are "Class C" and attract a tax levy of €302. I have contacted "Skoda Ireland" and they confirmed that the new 1.6 Common Rail Diesel will be available in the Superb - but not until Late 2010. So I am torn between an Octavia now with the "Sweet" engine that I like, or take the current Greenline 1.9 Diesel in the Superb which is ok, or wait for the Superb in the late 2010 with the 1.6 Common Rail-which is promised........All would be around the €20K Mark.................... Maybe buying in UK would take care of the €1500 the Government is offering................I'm all ears!!
Regards,
Horse.


----------



## Fion (25 Dec 2009)

Horse, I'm seeing a 2K difference between the Elegance Octavia 1.6TDI CR (€22,315) and the Greenline Superb (€24,380).
Are you getting a better discount on the Superb on the basis of it being an outgoing model  (the engine I mean)?
If you're going for the Octavia then the DSG upgrade for 3K extra would be well worthwhile if you do a lot of driving IMHO. It's a new 7 speed unit also.
On the UK imports I havent seen major value yet, I've found it hard to find greenline models (on AutoTrader at least) and the normal models are over 150g CO2/km which makes VRT expensive.
When factoring in the warranty and the likely cash discount + scrappage discount I think buying new is a reasonably good option at the minute.


----------



## horse (3 Jan 2010)

hi Fion,
         Apologies for the delay in answering your question, Basically Skoda will match the Government Scrappage of €1500 on an Octavia and will contribute Approx €2,500 on a Superb which basically is what brings the prices closer together!!
Regards,
Horse.


----------



## RedTop (5 Jan 2010)

No Doubt about it but the Superb is a much better car, although I am not impressed with the most recent styling change.  I prefer the older model (2008 ?).  Since it's larger, it really needs the larger engine to have enough power to pull it.  Trying to put a 1.6 engine into it would not do it justice and you would be frustrated at it's lack of power.  The Superb is BIG though, so test drive it first and make sure you are happy with something of that size.  If you prefer something more compact, then go for the Octavia which is also a great motor.  Good Luck.


----------



## tosh100 (5 Jan 2010)

Was in with a Skoda dealer today and he was willing to give 4000, including scrappage, off a 1.6 diesel Octavia Elegance or 4800 off Superb Greenline. Both very good value for money - wonder will VW be as generous.


----------



## gearoid (5 Jan 2010)

My partner put me off the Superb. I was very keen on the new model when it first came out. She said it was too big and had the look of a car for an older gent i.e. > 55. I bought a six month old Octavia 1.9 TDi elegance last year with the old engine. I must say I love the car and it is plenty big enough, and yes the old engine has great torque. Why not consider an 08' 1.9 TDi. I know the engine is a little unrefined, but I can put up with that for the torque, and for the excellent fuel efficiency. My best performance has been 4.3l/100km but I average 4.9l/100km usually. Still excellent. It is very comfortable on long journeys, which I do a lot, can fit five no problem and has a cavernous boot. I feel the elegance model is a must though for the Air Con.


----------



## RedTop (6 Jan 2010)

Don't let the impression of "Too Big" put you off the Superb.  It comes with many lovely extras as standard, which make it very comfortable & luxurious.  That does not necessarily mean it's an old man's car.  I have many experiences of women thinking a car is "too big" only to have them settle into it over time and Size no longer becomes an issue.  Frankly, I'd prefer to have a larger hunk of metal surrounding me in an accident situation.


----------



## villa 1 (7 Jan 2010)

I dont like the superbs' rear end. If it was me i'd get 08/09 octy 1.9teedee eye and get it twigged to give it even more ponies(quite safe I may add) The elegance model is well kitted out but not as good as our english neighbours, but's what's new. The new 1.6 diesel is being used in all vw group cars now, but it would be very undersized in the new superb. 
Have a look into Briskoda and you'll get all the info you want on these cars.


----------



## galway. (8 Jan 2010)

way off the topic here but i just got a newvw passat 1.6 tdi blue motion, tax is 104 i find this v comfortable  and so far seems to be very light on juice


----------



## tosh100 (8 Jan 2010)

What type of spec and price?


----------



## galway. (8 Jan 2010)

trendline, 26,500 but u can neg price a little i got it in o learys lissarda co cork , im from galway , v roomy car


----------



## TheRebelRam (28 Jan 2010)

gearoid said:


> My partner put me off the Superb. I was very keen on the new model when it first came out. She said it was too big and *had the look of a car for an older gent i.e. > 55.* I bought a six month old Octavia 1.9 TDi elegance last year with the old engine. I must say I love the car and it is plenty big enough, and yes the old engine has great torque. Why not consider an 08' 1.9 TDi. I know the engine is a little unrefined, but I can put up with that for the torque, and for the excellent fuel efficiency. My best performance has been 4.3l/100km but I average 4.9l/100km usually. Still excellent. It is very comfortable on long journeys, which I do a lot, can fit five no problem and has a cavernous boot. I feel the elegance model is a must though for the Air Con.


 
It should suit you so Horse


----------

